# Any British lawyers in PT?



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I have a friend who urgently needs to speak to a British lawyer, and preferably one specialised in divorce proceedings, regarding a divorce petition lodged in the UK courts.

Does anyone know if British lawyer here please?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Johnboy

May I suggest that you contact the British Embassy or Consulate. I know there is one in Lisbon as talks for groups have been arranged with them by the embassy.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

There is one lady Anna Soares and also look at this.... http://www.pflegal.co.uk/about-us/


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks Siobhán. That's very useful.


----------

